# survival food supply companies



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

hello everyone,
i was just wondering if any of you have ordered from any of these survival food companies such as food4patriots?

i just ordered a 3 day pack from them to test the food and see if its any good (i will post a review on this thread once i have recived it and tasted it)
i have heard (after i ordered) that they are a scam, and saw that they receive their food from mypatriotsuply.com witch sells their packs for about 5-10 dollars cheaper. 

so my question is has anyone ordered from any of these "survival food" companies and if so what was you experience with them?

i will say this about F4P i was having trouble with the website accepting my card so i called them. i got live person in the US talking back to me. i asked her if it was made in the US and she said it was. for what ever that is worth.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Emergency Essentials is one of my favorites. Low shipping, excellent customer service. You can actually speak to a live person on the phone if you need help or have questions.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

so just to update you guys a little bit on this i did receive a tracking number and i should be getting this tomorrow (Monday) ill keep you briefed


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Costco is pretty good.
LDS bulk food centers are the lowest price.


----------



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Costco is pretty good.
> LDS bulk food centers are the lowest price.


the closst thing i have to a costco in my area is a sam's club and i have looked for some prep items. but i dont go there much


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Costco is pretty good.
> LDS bulk food centers are the lowest price.


I have a bunch of LDS stuff...Rice, Beans, Wheat, Spaghetti, oats


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

augason farms - Walmart.com


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You need to be a Costco member but if you could plan your purchases over one year and get them down in that year most of their bulk items and survival type food items can be shipped at NO extra cost!



suzuki2011 said:


> the closst thing i have to a costco in my area is a sam's club and i have looked for some prep items. but i dont go there much


----------

